# My Immersed UG setup :)



## Heartnet (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice setup! The UG will look awesome when it grows into a nice little lawn.

So did you set the grower thing to "Green Salads" for UG? :hihi:


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Ya know I didn't even look at the settings, they stay on for 17 hours:icon_excl


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

wow 17 hrs! nice! ive been keeping my light on about 12-15hrs, for my set up like yours.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Here it is a week later, I plan on doing this every week to see the growth over a long time period.
Noticing a lot of new growth!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Seems like there's quite a bit of algae growing too...


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Your water is too high. 

Also, UG carpets can be a real PITA to maintain, especially in a 120p!

Sorry to be the big bummer, just trying to save you some headaches......


----------



## dhavoc (May 4, 2006)

+1 on the PITA part. once it grows outward, it grows UP. it tends to pile on itself till you get this mess of UG several inches thick. you can mow it, i used to in my mini-m, but it makes one hell of a mess, and in the end i just end up pulling the whole mat up and letting the remnants grow a new carpet again in a few months. kinda like HC, it looks great when it just carpets in, but after a few months, it grows tall and ratty looking from piling on itself. did the HC carpet in my 120g, got sick of it, replaced with a dwarf hairgrass carpet (mowed to look like a golf course fairway), got sick of that, then did the UG thing. long story short, mowing or trimming large areas with a shear in a deep tank gets old really fast. now i actually like the open spaces of bare gravel with the taller mid and high background plants. my cories also like it alot more as well. 

try it though, if you dont, you will always wonder.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Yup, about the algae I gotta figure out how to rewire this thing so I can put it on a timer, 17 hours is too much.
The water is high in front. It collects at the front because there is no support, the level is good where its growing for now.
I don't plan on doing the whole foreground with
the ug, just one half. I delt with hc I think I can cope with trimming ug,
especially since I will only be dealing with one high tech tank instead of two.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Welp, the wife won't let me wire this thing so to combat I raised the lights a few inches!

Lots of new growth!


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Wow that's very fast growth!


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah, it hasn't even been a month yet!


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

It's been a month since setup and things are coming along fine. 

This has been the easiest project to take care of just set and forget


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Things are growing fantastic! When this fills I'm gonna start my 120-proud:


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

That looks great!!

Please keep us posted on this and your 120p.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Very nice UG lawn you got going there.
Be sure to start a journal for your 120P when you get it up and going


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

CL said:


> Very nice UG lawn you got going there.
> Be sure to start a journal for your 120P when you get it up and going


Thanks, will doroud:


----------



## DES (Apr 8, 2010)

very cool...if only they grew that short submersed.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

I know, is this the norm for emerssed UG?


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Back with an update!

Emersed UG is really cool! it looks like a little putting green lol


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

That looks like a freakin' golf course 
I love the look of emersed ug


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

ug looks great!


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Well It's almost completely filled in! Only problem now is I'm not ready for it to go in my 120P.
I have been so busy with life! I may just cut a 1/4 or 1/2 out and sell some till I'm ready!





















Crazy root structure!


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

man yours grew so fast! im still waiting for mine to fill in!


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

AlexXx said:


> man yours grew so fast! im still waiting for mine to fill in!


When did you plant yours? what substrate and what light?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

What a cool little project! Your "lawn" looks very healthy and lush. I'm jealous!


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

wow, it grew like a weed for you. Hopefully it will grow emersed for me as well in my 37. Did you trim it at any point?


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

thats simply amazing! love it! now... here comes the noob questions whats "UG"


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

arktixan said:


> thats simply amazing! love it! now... here comes the noob questions whats "UG"


Utricularia graminifolia


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

VadimShevchuk said:


> wow, it grew like a weed for you. Hopefully it will grow emersed for me as well in my 37. Did you trim it at any point?


Nope, just put a little bit of water in every few day's.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

This would be a neat thing for someone to mass-produce and sell imo. Haha.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

AzFishKid said:


> This would be a neat thing for someone to mass-produce and sell imo. Haha.


dollface was doing this for a while in a 20 gallon long if I remember correctly.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

CL said:


> dollface was doing this for a while in a 20 gallon long if i remember correctly.


Oh really? I think something like this would make insane profits. Get a bunch of lights, metal tins, and grow a bunch of carpeting plants emersed. :icon_mrgr I think it would be quite popular...


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

AzFishKid said:


> Oh really? I think something like this would make insane profits. Get a bunch of lights, metal tins, and grow a bunch of carpeting plants emersed. :icon_mrgr I think it would be quite popular...


Was seriously considering doing that myself this summer


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

CL said:


> Was halfway planning on doing that myself this summer


LOL yeah i was just thinking... why am i sharing my plans with the forum? :icon_neut I could be mass producing these! 


:icon_mrgr


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

You will get a knock from the police one day, and they will question you as to why you are consuming so much electricity.

And you will respond, "to grow my plants".


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

LOL!

Seems a shame to replant, I'm just waiting for tank journals to start showing up with lasagna trays in their specs. :hihi:


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

DarkCobra said:


> LOL!
> 
> Seems a shame to replant, I'm just waiting for tank journals to start showing up with lasagna trays in their specs. :hihi:


I know right, it's so beautiful alone in the tray by itself


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Golf anyone? :bounce:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

That is one of the most awesome pictures^
And I don't even like golf.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

You should do what Oliver Knott does, and put little plastic cows, etc on the lawn


----------



## farmhand (Jun 25, 2009)

xmas_one said:


> UG carpets can be a real PITA to maintain...


It sure looks neat, but following this thread and never having tried a carpet makes me wonder if its such a good idea to have one.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

farmhand said:


> It sure looks neat, but following this thread and never having tried a carpet makes me wonder if its such a good idea to have one.


Most Carpet plants can be a major PITA...BUT sometimes we do things for the love of the hobby


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

ha! I almost typed "you should make that your profile picture, or make a sig pic out of it" when you first showed that picture with the golfball. 
Great minds think alike


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

CL said:


> ha! I almost typed "you should make that your profile picture, or make a sig pic out of it" when you first showed that picture with the golfball.
> Great minds think alike



I figured I better do it quick before someone beats me to it


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow. That UG almost looks like moss in that shot. Great job!!


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

mott said:


> Golf anyone? :bounce:


Why the "grass is greener on the other side"???? KIP!! '!'


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Joraan said:


> Why the "grass is greener on the other side"?


Because the other side has Aquasoil :icon_mrgr


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

AzFishKid said:


> Oh really? I think something like this would make insane profits. Get a bunch of lights, metal tins, and grow a bunch of carpeting plants emersed. :icon_mrgr I think it would be quite popular...


I made about 300-400$ all told iirc  /delayed reply is delayed

Fantastic lawn though mott. Word of warning though, if you're planning to grow your 120 out emersed, UG has a propensity to melt in the transition from emersed to submersed form.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Dollface said:


> I made about 300-400$ all told iirc  /delayed reply is delayed
> 
> Fantastic lawn though mott. Word of warning though, if you're planning to grow your 120 out emersed, UG has a propensity to melt in the transition from emersed to submersed form.


Really? I didn't know that...Hmm I'm the patient type anyhow, I don't mind waiting. Thanks!


----------



## WeedCali (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks great!

So let me ask a noob question, how do you plant this stuff? in mats? at first i thought you had to sit and plant every individual stem (that would be a PITA)


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Man that looks great! So this took right around 3 months, right?


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

WeedCali said:


> Looks great!
> 
> So let me ask a noob question, how do you plant this stuff? in mats? at first i thought you had to sit and plant every individual stem (that would be a PITA)


A lot of People do it that way, I will probably plant in small groups of 4 or 5...




xmas_one said:


> Man that looks great! So this took right around 3 months, right?


Thanks! yeah I think so, more like 3-1/2 months


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Here it is as of today.











Anybody know what this is??? It just sprouted up outa nowhere LOL!


----------



## blackwidow (Mar 22, 2010)

flower?


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

???


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Enjoy little white flowers! That UG mat looks so neat.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

That lasagna pan is looking pretty full. Time to cut the mat up and split it into two pans


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

CL said:


> That lasagna pan is looking pretty full. Time to cut the mat up and split it into two pans


Yea I need to do that ASAP, My 120p will have to wait till I move in Oct 

I need to sell half of this, anybody want some?


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

mott said:


> Yea I need to do that ASAP, My 120p will have to wait till I move in Oct
> 
> I need to sell half of this, anybody want some?


Pm sent!


----------



## Globe182jp (Apr 25, 2010)

was this in reg Aqua soil or in the Powder type? i am switching over from Flourite black and cant get a good answer on what is best when planting UG.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Regular ASI, IMO it's the best substrate for planted tanks you can get other than MTS.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Just got the portion of UG in the mail. This is the coolest thing ever! Miniature sod is what it pretty much looks like. Arrived healthy and thanks for the Aquasoil =P


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Capsaicin_MFK said:


> Just got the portion of UG in the mail. This is the coolest thing ever! Miniature sod is what it pretty much looks like. Arrived healthy and thanks for the Aquasoil =P


Awesome! Yeah I didn't have time to clean out the AS  I'm glad it arrived healthy. It's a lot cooler this week, good thing I didn't ship last week.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Good stuff mott.


----------



## King7 (Jun 8, 2010)

Received the UG as well. Looks very cool! I was so tempted to just put the whole mat into the tank as is. (considering that its already rooted in AS) 

Hopefully the transition to submersed goes well  

thanks Mott!


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

King7 said:


> Received the UG as well. Looks very cool! I was so tempted to just put the whole mat into the tank as is. (considering that its already rooted in AS)
> 
> Hopefully the transition to submersed goes well
> 
> thanks Mott!


Great! Let us know how the transition goes!

I still have two more portions if anybody wants em.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

And it begins! :biggrin:


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Sweet!^^^


----------



## vstone (Jul 15, 2010)

dont want to sound like a noob but whats ASI?


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

vstone said:


> dont want to sound like a noob but whats ASI?


It's subsrate by ada called
Aqua soil..
There are a few different 
Versions, asI, asII, as powder etc...


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey, I think I want some but I need to get rid of my other plants and empty my tank, get more flourite, move fish ect. Any way you can wait a month? If not thats fine, I can find some immersed maybe.


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Those flowers look like they could be U. Gibba


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Caton said:


> Hey, I think I want some but I need to get rid of my other plants and empty my tank, get more flourite, move fish ect. Any way you can wait a month? If not thats fine, I can find some immersed maybe.


I might, I still have the middle section growing!


----------



## Capncrunch7 (Aug 11, 2010)

Forgive my ignorance, but what does UG stand for? Does it have some other name in the same vein as HC is Dwarf Baby Tears?

I'm starting a 2.5g with Aquasoil I and am on the fence between a HC carpet and a UG carpet and am trying to find a shop with UG to see them both in person.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

It stands for Utricularia graminifolia. That's pretty much the only name for it besides UG.


----------



## reybie (Jun 7, 2007)

Adding my late .02 in... really neat. Love that nice green look


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Once again, thanks mott!

Day 30


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Sexy^


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Capsaicin_MFK said:


> Once again, thanks mott!
> 
> Day 30


Awesome! are you only growing emersed?


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

mott said:


> Awesome! are you only growing emersed?


I did have some growing submersed but it wasn't filling out like I wanted it to. This tupperware was a side project from the stuff you sent me. I now have my 10g doing the same thing.


----------



## albirdy (Jul 16, 2008)

has anyone tried growing emersed without aquasoil? ;like maybe flourite?


----------



## divy (Mar 21, 2008)

any updates mott?

have you got your 120p planted up yet?


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

divy said:


> any updates mott?
> 
> have you got your 120p planted up yet?


Soaking the drift wood now, should have an update within a few weeks


----------



## Euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

Nice emeresed UG :thumbsup: Golf green...lol..I should try it if i can find some...


----------



## snail_chen (Jul 13, 2007)

Nice. How come mine does not do very well even emersed in ADA soil? Does it need strong light? Tropica says it is found in the forest .... Or because it is too cold in my home?


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

I have mine growing in my basement now so its prolly 50 or 60 degrees down there but I do have a decent amount of light
30 watts for that lasagna pan and the period is 16 hours so try and up the photo period and maybe more light.


----------



## Danh Vu (Jul 3, 2010)

updates?


----------



## Danh Vu (Jul 3, 2010)

I am planning on growing UG emersed. I have ecocomplete (I know, its inert), do I need to add ferts to the water i spray on it? How much? 

Also, can I plant emersed ug in potting soil? How about sand? Sorry, emersed growth is new to me.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Danh Vu said:


> I am planning on growing UG emersed. I have ecocomplete (I know, its inert), do I need to add ferts to the water i spray on it? How much?
> 
> Also, can I plant emersed ug in potting soil? How about sand? Sorry, emersed growth is new to me.


I throw a cup of tank water in my tray about once a week, the water has ferts so you might need some ferts.

Ecocomplete should work even potting soil but I have only tried Aquasoil.
You sure could try it!

My tray has been full for a bit now, I'm planting the 120-p next weekend.


----------



## Danh Vu (Jul 3, 2010)

I was thinking of a diluted solution to spray on the plant. Do you have an estimate of how much Potassium Nitrate and Monopotassium Phosphate per liter of water? I don't dose in my other tanks. I do have an oscar tank. Could water from their tank be enough?

Also, my friend wants to grow ug emersed and has no plant tanks (yet). 
She can't use tank water. So, she can use potting soil? I read somewhere UG will melt because it comes from nutrient poor soil. 

I can't wait to see your tank!


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

mott said:


> My tray has been full for a bit now, I'm planting the 120-p next weekend.


roud:


----------



## sergiivlz (Jul 14, 2014)

this is so old but looked so good, Do you spray water with NPK solution?? or only water? did you used any micronutrients? because my UG grows but looks little yellow


----------

